#  > Dating >  > Uit het oog, maar niet uit het hart >  Opzoek naar zusters/ vriendinnen!

## moslimatia

Salam oe alaikom, 

Ik ben opzoek naar praktiserende vriendinnen, met wie ik een lezing bij kan wonen 
of met wie ik meer kennis op kan doen. Lijkt me super leuk om in contact te komen met 
zusters en samen een gezellige, leuke en leerzame Meiden dag te houden!  :rood:

----------


## m_marokkia

Wa3laikoem salaam zuster,

Je mag me in shaa Allaah PM'en.

Ik zoek ook zusters die het leuk vinden om lezingen bij te wonen.

Wa salaam!  :Smilie:

----------


## Zakaria1888

Mag ik weten hoe jullie erover denken als een man een 2de vrouw Wil trouwens, en zal dat in ze algeheel een oplossing zijn voor ons Marokanen wat zeggen jullie eraan?

----------

